# Game #68: Bobcats @ Cavs (3/22/2006)



## remy23

_*Game 68*_


*Charlotte Bobcats* *(19-49) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (38-29)*

_*Wednesday, March 22, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* *WUAB*, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*

 

*CHARLOTTE BOBCATS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*
 

*CHARLOTTE BOBCATS’ NOTES*

*•* Knight and Felton are quicker than their Cleveland counterparts and should look to attack. They shouldn’t settle for anything. Especially Brevin Knight, who has had some fantastic games against the Cavaliers, even looking like the second coming of Magic Johnson in a couple of them.

*•* Outwork Cleveland by pressing them and running the floor. The Bobcats have several athletic players on their team and this game could get interesting.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Cleveland has to avoid a letdown. They’re coming off an emotional win against the Lakers and need to take the Bobcats equally as serious. Earlier in the season, sub .500 teams managed to give the Cavs trouble. Over time, Cleveland has managed to buckle down in these games and it needs to continue against the Bobcats.

*•* Charlotte doesn’t have a lot of big men they can turn to and Cleveland has yet another game where they have a major advantage in the paint. There isn’t any reason why Cleveland should lose the battle on the boards. They need to dominate the glass, get offensive rebounds and tips. 

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland has just started another winning streak and seeks to continue their winning ways with the Bobcats coming to The Q. The conditions leading up to this game is much like those against the Lakers: the team will have had a few days to rest, practice and adequately scout their opposition. So the Cavs need to continue defending their homecourt.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

^ remy great job with the game threads man.

We can't come out this game like we did with the lakers we have to dig in and play defense and get out on the break. I think we'll win this one hopefully in an impressive manner.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Remy is awesome with the gamethreads, our mods really do a great job. 

I don't see any way we conceivably lose this game. 3 days rest, home game against the bobcats who we destroyed last time we played them (plus we're on another streak). 

Should be win # 39 :cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10

We're actually get some rest btw games: very nice.

Still don't understand how this team can come out so flat at times: it seems every single whether it is a loss or win we seem sluggish (either in the beginning of the game or after half time). We haven't put together a solid whole game effort in quite some time.


----------



## The OUTLAW

Okay, well let me be the voice of concern. We are coming off of a big last minute win. We have several days off. We are playing a team we should win. This game has letdown written all over it. We have got to come out fired up, no way do we want to get behind in the first quarter. We need to really come out and hit them hard. As was already mentioned we should be able to dominate the boards.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

this should be a win. hopefully we blow them out so we have confidence in our next game


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 03/22/2006 | Focus becomes clear for Cavaliers*












> *Focus becomes clear for Cavaliers*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* You already can get Anderson Varejao wigs, LeBron James bobbleheads and Zydrunas Ilgauskas stretch dolls, but perhaps the Cavaliers should consider a new promotional item: Mike Brown blinders.
> 
> The team's coach is famous -- or infamous depending on the perspective -- for never looking ahead. Ask him who the Cavs play this week after tonight's home game with the Charlotte Bobcats, and he'll tell you that he genuinely does not know. Ask him what he had for lunch, and he'll refer the question to his wife.
> 
> Considering he can recite statistics, rankings and numbers like a professor at the Elias Sports Bureau, it probably is just a strategy, but nonetheless...
> 
> Asking him to evaluate the Cavs' playoff standing with 15 games to play borders on impossible. So it will be done for him.
> 
> The Detroit Pistons routinely locked up the Central Division title with a victory Tuesday over the Atlanta Hawks, meaning the best that the Cavs can do is capture the No. 4 seed and the last position that promises homecourt advantage in the first round of the playoffs. They hold a 3 ½-game lead on that spot over the Washington Wizards and a four-game lead over the Indiana Pacers.
> 
> This is not news to Brown or to Cavs players.
> 
> They can view the up-to-date standings on a large, and constantly updated board, within their locker room. So all know the task at hand and the order of things, even if they pretend they don't.
> 
> "When we become the Spurs, when we become the Pistons, when we become the Heat, then we can say at this point in the year, `We're in position to clinch this spot' or `We're in position to move up two or three notches, let's do it,' '' Brown said after practice Tuesday. "We've got to keep concentrating on our next game until we can consistently say, `We're a playoff team, we did it last year, we did it the year before and we need to finish in this spot because we know what it's like to play on somebody else's home floor in the first round.''
> 
> The Cavs play four of their next five games at home, where they are 24-10. It is an opportunity to put more space between themselves and the Wizards and Pacers, whose schedules toughen over the next several weeks.
> 
> "To get into the playoffs is one thing,'' Cavs captain Eric Snow said. "But to get homecourt advantage is definitely a goal that just about every team in this league tries to accomplish.''
> 
> All in all, locking up the No. 4 spot with a strong push down the stretch would top off a solid season. Though there have been plenty of ups and downs over the past few months, the Cavs are on the verge of securing their first playoff spot in eight years. Considering Larry Hughes will miss his 40th consecutive game with a broken finger tonight, being able to lock up homecourt can been seen as an accomplishment.
> 
> "Right now, that's the best we can do,'' guard Damon Jones said."`We just want to do the best job we can to stay in that position, not to be content with only being in that spot, but taking our game to another level, because playoff basketball is totally different.''
> 
> *School spirit*
> 
> James and Snow will be keeping an eye on their high schools this weekend in the state basketball championships.
> 
> James, of course, led St. Vincent-St. Mary to three state titles in his four years there. The Irish play in the Division II state semifinals Friday in Columbus.
> 
> "That's tradition, that's the only place we know we're going to play very well,'' James said. "I'm excited for them. I'm happy they got there. That shows it doesn't stop just because I left.''
> 
> Snow's Canton McKinley Bulldogs have advanced to the Division I state semifinals Friday. He and James have been able to attend some of their alma mater's games this season.
> 
> "I'm happy for those kids,'' Snow said. "Let those kids know if they work as hard as they can and do what they're asked to, they'll give themselves an opportunity to win the championship. They're a great example for the future kids to come.''


----------



## remy23

*The Plain Dealer*












> _Former Cavaliers television analyst Matt Guokas, who holds a similar position with the Orlando Magic network, said on air that Ilgauskas was so upset at the lack of retaliation (after a hard foul by Rasheed Wallace) that he asked to be traded in the off-season._
> 
> *Cavs’ Z up for knocking foes down*
> 
> Wednesday, March 22, 2006
> 
> *Burt Graeff
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> The Cavaliers have gained a reputation among some NBA scouts as being a team that is soft in the middle - a team that does not do enough to confront opposing players driving to the basket.
> 
> Perhaps this is why one of the loudest ovations during Sunday's 96-95 victory over the Los Angeles Lakers at The Q occurred late in the third quarter - when Lakers guard Smush Parker drove to the hoop and was clobbered by 7-3 Cavaliers center Zydrunas Ilgauskas.
> 
> It was a clean, hard foul, one that critics say is not done enough. Parker, looking stunned at what his former teammate had done, picked himself up and made one of two free throws.
> 
> Cavaliers coach Mike Brown liked what he saw. "I am not going to say that we should be going out to hurt anyone," he said, "but I know that as a head coach, we can do more of that.
> 
> "We can get better in that area."
> 
> In recent weeks, numerous opposing players - from burly power forwards to 175-pound point guards - have regularly treated the middle of the Cavaliers' defense as if it was a freeway to scoring.
> 
> It has become a rare sight to see anyone knocked off his feet.
> 
> "I agree that we have got to do more of this," Ilgauskas said. "LeBron [James] is getting hit all the time.
> 
> "You just can't go out and head-hunt, because you can't forget about playing basketball, but there are certain times in a game when you have to take a stand."
> 
> Ilgauskas was fouled as hard as any Cavalier when Detroit's Rasheed Wallace hammered him in a recent game at Auburn Hills, Mich. Five stitches were needed to close a wound in Ilgauskas' head.
> 
> When none of Ilgauskas' teammates retaliated in that game, or the one that followed a day later in Cleveland, the incident triggered league-wide speculation.
> 
> Former Cavaliers television analyst Matt Guokas, who holds a similar position with the Orlando Magic network, said on air that Ilgauskas was so upset at the lack of retaliation that he asked to be traded in the off-season.
> 
> Another report said that Ilgauskas met with team officials to voice his displeasure.
> 
> *"I heard about what [Guokas] said," said Ilgauskas said. "None of that is true. I did not go to [General Manager] Danny [Ferry] asking to be traded.
> 
> "I see and talk to Danny all the time, but I never said I was mad at not being backed by my teammates. I love my teammates.
> 
> "I was mad that we lost both of those games [against the Pistons] and I was mad at the way I played."*
> 
> Ilgauskas played better than most of his teammates in the two losses - getting 33 points and 24 rebounds.
> 
> Ilgauskas said he does not think there is a perception that the Cavaliers are a soft team. "I think we are doing a lot better job of contesting shots this year than we have in recent seasons," he said.
> 
> "There is a fine line in all this. You don't want to go out and pick up fouls that take you out of the game and end up hurting your team.
> 
> "You have to pick your spots."
> 
> Ilgauskas picked a spot on Sunday. Many at the soldout Q responded to it.





> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Beware of another shaky road team*
> 
> Wednesday, March 22, 2006
> 
> *Burt Graeff
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> The Charlotte Bobcats bring the NBA's second-worst road record - 6-28 - to The Q tonight. It should make everyone in the Cavaliers' front office nerv- ous.
> 
> The Cavaliers are 24-10 at home, but three of the losses have been to teams - New York, Atlanta, Golden State - that rank among the league's worst on the road.
> 
> The Knicks, 6-26 away from Madison Square Garden, handed the Cavaliers a 92-84 defeat at The Q in mid-January; the Hawks, 7-25 away from Philips Arena, rolled out of Cleveland with a 100-94 victory in mid-December; the Warriors, 10-21 on the road, knocked off the Cavaliers, 99-91, at The Q in mid-February.
> 
> "Anytime you play at home," said Cavaliers coach Mike Brown, "it's good, but we have to realize that teams are going to come hard at us, whether they have a good record or not."
> 
> *Magic number:*
> 
> The Cavaliers' magic number to reach the playoffs for the first time in eight years is six. Any combination of six Cavaliers victories, or Bulls losses, guarantees a spot in the postseason.
> 
> "I have no idea what all the magic number stuff means," said Brown.
> 
> "All I'm concerned with is Charlotte."
> 
> It's been 13 years since the Cavaliers have won a playoff series. They defeated the New Jersey Nets in a best-of-five series in April 1993.
> 
> *Sasha who?*
> 
> The addition of Flip Murray has turned Sasha Pavlovic from a starter to rarely-used off the bench. The Cavaliers were 12-7 in 19 games Pavlovic started.
> 
> In 13 games that Murray was acquired from Seattle, Pavlovic has not played in five; in the eight others, he's scored 13 points in 63 minutes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

> The Cavaliers were 12-7 in 19 games Pavlovic started.


This is why I don't understand Sasha completely being left out of the rotation.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Ill be at this game, hopefully we win


----------



## remy23

*Yahoo! | NBA | Charlotte Bobcats/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Charlotte Bobcats/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

The early strategy has consisted of making James a passer and doubling him early. LeBron is finding open teammates for assists.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Charlotte Bobcats/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Cleveland leads by twelve points at the end of the first quarter (34-22). It was a good effort, nobody was lazy or unfocused. The team looked sharp from the jump.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Did anyone just notice the Bobcats cut a 14pt lead to 5 with Lebron out for 2 mins!!

My lord, where would this team be without James...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Also, why did we go away from posting Lebron in the corner? We got like 3 straight layups and just completely avoided it since.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Alan Anderson looks like a decent player


----------



## remy23

It's good Cleveland is getting the lead back up after the Bobcats cut into it. You're right that without James, we'd be in a major hole. Which makes me realize that we need a good draft. We need to do our homework, hope the right guys fall into our lap and take them.


----------



## The OUTLAW

I've never seen a team go out of their way to keep other teams in games before. We miss way too many free throws and are way too careless with the ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron almost has a triple double at halftime


----------



## remy23

^ Yeah. 10 turnovers, many of which were ugly. 

Cleveland leads by nine points at halftime (55-46).


----------



## remy23

We need to win this game and keep an eye on the Bulls/Pacers game that's also in progress.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The OUTLAW said:


> I've never seen a team go out of their way to keep other teams in games before. We miss way too many free throws and are way too careless with the ball.


Cavs play to the level of their competition. It's frustrating but that's the reality with this team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> We need to win this game and keep an eye on the Bulls/Pacers game that's also in progress.


Who would we rather have win?

Indy losing keeps us closer to the 4 seed. 

Chicago losing reduces our magic number to clinch the playoffs.


----------



## The OUTLAW

At this point the chance of Chicago actually catching us are almost nil, so I want them to beat Indiana.

Charlotte had 12 more shots than we did. This would truly be ugly if we were playing a good team.


----------



## remy23

^ Good question. I just want the magic number to completely disappear and then worry about clinching the 4th seed. But I could totally understand somebody saying, "We're gonna make it, so let's worry about the seed." If I wasn't so cynical, I'd agree with that but knowing our last second heartbreaks in making the playoffs, I'm just wanting first thing first.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

We want Chicago to win for sure.

Edit: ^ We would almost have to lose every game and Chicago win every game for us to not make the playoffs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is very aggressive on the boards tonight


----------



## remy23

If we had better shooters/finishers, I believe LBJ could average 8+ apg.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I wonder how would teams defend Lebron if we had a PG who can shoot from the outside? Snow bricks wide open (I MEAN WIDE OPEN) shots from like 10 feet. 

It would be like Amare in Phoenix, a layup/dunk drill for LBJ.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Charlotte is outhustling us big time. Would have been nice to put them away and limit Lebron's minutes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Uggh Cavs playing with fire here....we have yet to play a decent, consistent stretch of ball.

We are up and down all over the place, even between quarters.


----------



## remy23

^ To win this game, LBJ has to log big minutes. We're not playing good enough to win without him.


----------



## The OUTLAW

There goes the lead and we're down by 1.


----------



## Morongk22

I just got back from class so i've missed the first 2 1/2 quarters but it sounds like once again we are not performing to the level we need to be. Lebron numbers are looking solid once again...I'm suprised and happy to see that we have only taken 5 3pts.

Question- Doesn't are magic number go down as long as win regardless of what the teams below us do?


----------



## remy23

8-0 Cavs run. Can you say INCONSISTENT?


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Morongk22 said:


> Question- Doesn't are magic number go down as long as win regardless of what the teams below us do?


:yes:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

LBJ- 20pt 10reb 6ast those are KG numbers


----------



## Morongk22

^ That's what I thought....in that case go Chicago


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> 8-0 Cavs run. Can you say INCONSISTENT?


I think this is a legitimate concern with this team. 

In a playoff series if the Cavs go in one of their slumps we could drop a home game or two and quickly get eliminated. At some point we have to start playing some consistency.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow that was a great pass by Lebron there in the air like that.


----------



## Morongk22

Damon Jones 3-3 from downtown....i don't believe what I'm hearing...maybe he'll *finally * come around


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Morongk22 said:


> Damon Jones 3-3 from downtown....i don't believe what I'm hearing...maybe he'll *finally * come around


Well no time better than when the playoffs start.


----------



## The OUTLAW

We have got to be one of the stupidest teams in the entire history of basketball. We've thrown a bunch of bad passes in this game. Stupid stupid basketball


----------



## remy23

Bobcats end the quarter on a 10-2 run. 

Cleveland leads by two points after 3 (80-78).


----------



## remy23

The OUTLAW said:


> We have got to be one of the stupidest teams in the entire history of basketball. We've thrown a bunch of bad passes in this game. Stupid stupid basketball


That turnover by Flip was especially bad. You're going forward and you toss the ball directly behind you? Uh.......


----------



## The OUTLAW

Well we've lost 2 out of 3 quarters and still have a lead. No way we win this game if we keep this pathetic play up however. This is exactly what worried me about this game and you guys didn't believe me. 3 days off, emotional win, weak opponent. That normally adds up to terrible effort and thats what we've been giving.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice play by Andy. Luckily for us DJ/Marshall are actually hitting their shots tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10

Charlotte has mediocre college team out there: these guys shouldnt even being seeing time in the NBA:
Matt Carrol, Jake Voskuhl, Alan Anderson, Ray Felton - they might not be favored to win the NCAA title


----------



## remy23

^ Don't diss the NCAA. There are some teams that could beat a handful of NBA teams.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Pioneer10 said:


> Charlotte has mediocre college team out there: these guys shouldnt even being seeing time in the NBA:
> Matt Carrol, Jake Voskuhl, Alan Anderson, Ray Felton - they might not be favored to win the NCAA title


Don't diss my boy Ray


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Im getting a bad feeling about this game, we just don't have any intensity


----------



## Pioneer10

remy23 said:


> ^ Don't diss the NCAA. There are some teams that could beat a handful of NBA teams.


 I mean Charlotte is just devastated by injuries: 
No Okafur, Wallace, May, Knight, Ely - that's just bad


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF: Alan anderson looks like a superstar out there.

What happened to Gooden and Z? They play well and then don't see the light of day for whole quarters it seems


----------



## Pioneer10

Stop shooting 3's Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Charlotte just wants it more


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> WTF: Alan anderson looks like a superstar out there.
> 
> What happened to Gooden and Z? They play well and then don't see the light of day for whole quarters it seems


Brown is in love with Marshall


----------



## The OUTLAW

This team has no heart, none. They can push out to a lead but no lead is safe because they play stupidly, take stupid shots and play poor defense.


----------



## remy23

Pioneer10 said:


> I mean Charlotte is just devastated by injuries:
> No Okafur, Wallace, May, Knight, Ely - that's just bad


I know, I know. I was just making a subtle reference to Reggie Miller's joke that Gonzaga and a few other teams could beat the Knicks (I still can't believe that said - LOL).


----------



## Pioneer10

This will have to be one of the worst losses of the year if we lose this.

Rested, at home, against a bad team 

Check that it will be THE worst loss of the year


----------



## Pioneer10

remy23 said:


> I know, I know. I was just making a subtle reference to Reggie Miller's joke that Gonzaga and a few other teams could beat the Knicks (I still can't believe that said - LOL).


 ROFL: didn't know he said that. Reggie doesn't like teh Knicks even after he's retired


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

OMG if we blow this game


----------



## Pioneer10

The torture of being a Cleveland sports fan.


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron going for a triple double: one assist away


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron another big play down the stretch, he's improving in these situations


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Big FT's here for LBJ


----------



## Pioneer10

Another quick PG burns us <sigh>. 2 years and counting


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gooden with the luck play, catching some breaks here


----------



## Pioneer10

Gooden big rebound


----------



## Pioneer10

Gooden finishing the season strong again it looks like just like last year


----------



## The OUTLAW

18 turnovers, and outshot by 18 shots and 8 missed free throws. We're lucky to even be in this game.


----------



## remy23

^ Just when you think Gooden's future is shakey, he comes through.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gotta have a stop here - bad defense there, giving up an easy lane to the hole


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron gotta hit the FT's....


----------



## Pioneer10

Jesus freakin FT's again. WTF come on


----------



## Pioneer10

3-6 come on


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Felton is killing us


----------



## Pioneer10

lebron 12-19 from the line overall: this has to improve


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Well we apparently can't defend the bobcats so we better keep finding a way to score


----------



## Pioneer10

Freakin A: quick PG = huge disadvantage for us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice drive by Flip, hit the damn FT's


----------



## remy23

The PG we select in the draft has to be an athletic freak. I don't want to see this happen next year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

FT shooting is ridiculous at this point.


----------



## Pioneer10

Jessuss Hit Some Ft"ssssss


----------



## Pioneer10

****ing a felton again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Felton finally realized that we have no answer for quick PG's. We got exposed even by Tyron Lue in that regard. 

Will take a miracle to pull this one out


----------



## The OUTLAW

We miss way too many free throws. Thats the new strategy. Just foul us and we're going to at best split the free throws.


----------



## The OUTLAW

What is the deal with all the layups? My god we suck on defense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ehhh...open look, right basketball play but Lebron should have just went up with that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEA FLIP strikes again!

Great pass by LBJ!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Ehhh...open look, right basketball play but Lebron should have just went up with that


 ROFL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Flip is uncanny hitting these type of shots, he's always wide open because of all the attention put on Lebron


----------



## The OUTLAW

I am happy that we stuck around to take this to OT, but thats just embarrassing to need a 3 pointer at the buzzer to tie this game up against a bad team that had to play last night and their injured. It's just a shame. Well I guess LeBron should get his triple double now.


----------



## remy23

Funny thing is when Flip usually shoots, I hold my breath. Most of his jumpers are flat. He usually doesn't get good arc on them.


----------



## Pioneer10

What can i say the correct basketball player leads to a much higher percentage shots then being Kobe jacking about fadeaway 3's draped with multiple defenders


----------



## Pioneer10

Does NOT excuse the missed FT's and the piss poor defense on Felton


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

The OUTLAW said:


> I am happy that we stuck around to take this to OT, but thats just embarrassing to need a 3 pointer at the buzzer to tie this game up against a bad team that had to play last night and their injured. It's just a shame. Well I guess LeBron should get his triple double now.


He got it with the assist to Flip at the buzzer.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The OUTLAW said:


> I am happy that we stuck around to take this to OT, but thats just embarrassing to need a 3 pointer at the buzzer to tie this game up against a bad team that had to play last night and their injured. It's just a shame. Well I guess LeBron should get his triple double now.


Yeah it's pretty sad....but i'm still happy that our guys pulled it out. These shots by Flip give the team confidence late in close games.

Edit - well we haven't pulled it out yet, only up 2


----------



## Pioneer10

I have no idea who this B. Robinson guy is even. Never heard of him before


----------



## Pioneer10

If only Z had good hands


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The Bobcats play hard, they're plain outhustling us. We're only in this game on pure talent.


----------



## Pioneer10

Who the hell is this Robinson guy?

Jones and Marshall return to form missing open 3's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Our perimeter defense against Felton has been a joke


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Flip is amazing..........(well, in the sense he can actually capitalize on these wide open shots Lebron creates)


----------



## Pioneer10

It's kind of shocking how open these guys are


----------



## Pioneer10

We've never lost when Lebron gets a triple double


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Felton still got right to the hoop....man do we need someone like Rondo


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> We've never lost when Lebron gets a triple double


This is what I want to see him do next year with Larry back. I'd be estatic with 20/10/10 :biggrin:


----------



## remy23

^ Preach! Church is in session. I've been wanting Rondo to be a Cavalier all season long.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man Felton is awesome. What is the deal with the Bobcats? They really want this game...


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF how did that go in?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

WTF Drew


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

How about taking the ball out of Felton's hands???? ****.


----------



## Pioneer10

Why is Marshall in the game on a defensive play? That doesn;t make any sense at all


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Interesting Charlotte didn't bring help on that play. Need both of these Lebron..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Double Team Felton, Take The Damn Ball Out Of His Hands ****


----------



## Pioneer10

Jesus christ what kind of defense is this


----------



## remy23

This game has officially taken 5 years off my life.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

**** it we deserve to lose this game. That is pathetic defense letting one guy carve you up like that.


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF is wrong with Brown. How could u leave felton isolated against of all people Amon Jones?

I'm about to kill this keyboard. I mean are coaches paid millions paid for this ****.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron His First Game Winner!!!!


----------



## remy23

I guess the "he never hit a game-winning shot" crap can officially end. Thank God. 

I am a mod and I should be diplomatic but forgive me.... I'm so glad that **** talking is over. No more of that ****! Thank you.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Mother ****ers Talk **** Now *****es!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> I guess the "he never hit a game-winning shot" crap can officially end. Thank God.
> 
> I am a mod and I should be diplomatic but forgive me.... I'm so glad that **** talking is over. No more of that ****! Thank you.


No more playoffs bull****
No more gamewinner bull****
No more "he plays no defense" bull**** (well some folks still throw this one out there)

What's left? LOL..


----------



## Pioneer10

I still don't get this ****ing stupid bull**** coaching.

I'm happy and all but i'm still pissed

why is marshall in the game on D and then you leave Damon Jones isolated on Felton: we got really ****ing lucky in this game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That was seriously pathetic letting Felton destroy our team defense like that with no adjustments from Brown.

But it's offset with Lebron hitting his first gamewinner :biggrin: 

Talk about a swing of emotions....Lebron shots have such high arc that ball seemed like it floated forever. He finally squared up instead of fading away all the time on those pullups.


----------



## futuristxen

**** yeah!


----------



## remy23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> No more playoffs bull****
> No more gamewinner bull****
> No more "he plays no defense" bull**** (well some folks still throw this one out there)
> 
> What's left? LOL..


With the Pacers beating the Bulls and us winning tonight, the magic number is now 4. I can't wait for that number to finally disappear and disappear for good. Until it does, you can have a "playoff signature" if you want to keep hating. But that's okay, I can deal with that.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

futuristxen said:


> **** yeah!


:cheers:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> I still don't get this ****ing stupid bull**** coaching.
> 
> I'm happy and all but i'm still pissed
> 
> why is marshall in the game on D and then you leave Damon Jones isolated on Felton: we got really ****ing lucky in this game


Yes it took a last second 3 to go to OT, then a last second jumper to beat the team with the worst record in the NBA with Felton scoring at will on our "defense"

But.....Lebron hit his first gamewinner :biggrin: So it's hard to stay angry heh.


----------



## futuristxen

Austin Carr made a good point as far as eventually this team in a week or so is going to have start paying more attention to HOW they are winning, not just winning. Got to start bringing everything together. Go into the playoffs strong.

Yeah that's right. Playoffs mother****ers! **** is going down.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I was at this game. It was crazy


----------



## remy23

^ Great avatar, man. I saw the movie the other day.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

CHKNWANG321 said:


> I was at this game. It was crazy


I envy you


----------



## The OUTLAW

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Yes it took a last second 3 to go to OT, then a last second jumper to beat the team with the worst record in the NBA with Felton scoring at will on our "defense"
> 
> But.....Lebron hit his first gamewinner :biggrin: So it's hard to stay angry heh.



The only reason that Charlotte has the worst record in the East is because we've already lost one to each of the other terrible teams in the East (that is so distressing) but it makes my point. I'd much rather have a bad win than a bad loss. Not as impressive as I think we can look, but much better than it could have been.


----------



## Cap

Where's Shaq Diesel? Wade lays an egg against the one team the Heat need to worry about this year, and LeBron drops the game winner in the Bobcats' face. Not a good day for him me thinks.


----------



## The OUTLAW

Don't forget Wade missing the gametying layup in yesterdays game to go along with the 3/15 performance today.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> I envy you


Oh man I love that avatar.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

EHL said:


> Where's Shaq Diesel? Wade lays an egg against the one team the Heat need to worry about this year, and LeBron drops the game winner in the Bobcats' face. Not a good day for him me thinks.


We were actually at the Heat/Pistons game. So one of the few Cavaliers games ive missed all season had to be a OT thriller with a LBJ game winner. I would soon think his signature should change, but I am sure he is working on a clause as to why this doesnt count.


----------



## -33-

EHL said:


> Where's Shaq Diesel? Wade lays an egg against the one team the Heat need to worry about this year, and LeBron drops the game winner in the Bobcats' face. Not a good day for him me thinks.


I'm glad he finally hit one.....next step: hit a big shot in an important game, not beating the Bobcats in overtime at home


Not a good day? I could care less about LeBron and/or the Cavs. In fact, I'd wish they'd get into the bottom section of the playoff bracket so the Heat would play them. The injury to Zo ruins the day, not the Heat loss or the Cavs beating the Bobcats at the buzzer.


----------



## Morongk22

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm glad he finally hit one.....next step: hit a big shot in an important game, not beating the Bobcats in overtime at home
> 
> 
> Not a good day? I could care less about LeBron and/or the Cavs. In fact, I'd wish they'd get into the bottom section of the playoff bracket so the Heat would play them. The injury to Zo ruins the day, not the Heat loss or the Cavs beating the Bobcats at the buzzer.


For someone who could care a less about Lebron and the Cavs...you sure post on here alot. Time for you and the rest of the haters to find the next thing to hate on Bron for. 

Sorry for Zo....hopefully he has a full and speedy recovery


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Still need to update that sig Shaq Diesel. :cheers:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm glad he finally hit one.....next step: hit a big shot in an important game, not beating the Bobcats in overtime at home
> .


Haters will never be pleased. But yes it must be updated, and the quote must be erased, b/c its false advertisement. And when they have shown Melo's game winning stats they didnt take away some of them because they were against Portland/Seattle/Hornets.


----------



## remy23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Still need to update that sig Shaq Diesel. :cheers:


More like eliminate it altogether.


----------



## Morongk22

He's not gonna take if off...he'll just change it to read "0 shots made with game on line"
Since the game was tied it doesnt really count


----------



## IbizaXL

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron His First Game Winner!!!!


hey, better late than never, right?

:clap:


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 03/23/2006*












> _Cavaliers notebook_
> *Cavs eager to rest, regroup*
> *Brown plans to focus on offensive execution*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* In a word, the NBA schedule generally is relentless.
> 
> From training camp through April, there rarely are fewer than three games per week. Often, teams play as many as five.
> 
> After grinding for nearly three months, the Cavs are getting a bit of a reprieve. The team is in a stretch in which it will play just four games in 12 days and will spend just one night away from home over 17 days. The club will go 3 ? weeks without back-to-back games.
> 
> It is the most rest the Cavs have enjoyed since late December and offers coach Mike Brown the most practice time since training camp.
> 
> The first-year coach is going to be judicious with the extra time. He will focus more on resting his team for an expected playoff push and cleaning up loose ends as opposed to introducing anything new.
> 
> “I'm going to try not to add new stuff. I've been adding stuff and deleting stuff all year trying to get used to this team,'' Brown said. “I'm going to try to get us better at what we do.''
> 
> Brown said he stopped adding plays to his offense about two weeks ago and plans to use the extra practice time to address issues on that end of the floor.
> 
> “The main thing I want to focus on is offensive execution, but I want to do it in a way where we're still competitive with each other,'' Brown said. “We don't want to get away from having an edge at this point in the season. Any time we can be at home like this and practice and relax, you take advantage of it.''
> 
> *Marty update*
> 
> In his third stint in the NBA Development League, Cavs rookie Martynas Andriuskevicius continues to play well.
> 
> In three games since being reassigned to the Arkansas RimRockers last week, Andriuskevicius is averaging 13.3 points, 5.7 rebounds and 2.0 blocks on 63 percent shooting.
> 
> The 7-foot-2 Lithuanian, who has played in only six games with the parent club as he develops this season, is averaging 8.7 points and 4.2 rebounds on 53 percent shooting in 10 games with the RimRockers.
> 
> *Dribbles*
> 
> The Bobcats were without three starters -- Emeka Okafor (ankle), Brevin Knight (groin) and Gerald Wallace (calf) -- Wednesday and five players were out with injuries overall... Charlotte has played just 11 games with its projected starting lineup this season. Bobcats players have missed a combined 220 games due to injury... The Cavs held the Lakers to one offensive rebound Sunday, the first time they've done that to an opponent since offensive rebounding was recognized as a statistic in 1973.





> *Oh what a relief!*
> *James hits winning shot in OT*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* In the imagination, when LeBron James finally made his first game-winning shot it would be received with extreme jubilation. When the moment actually arrived, the overwhelming sentiment was relief.
> 
> It wasn't to win a big game, a playoff series or a championship, but James did deliver Wednesday night, rattling in a 20-footer with less than a second to play in overtime as the Cavaliers edged the Charlotte Bobcats, 120-118.
> 
> It was the Cavs' (39-29) third consecutive win, stretched their lead to four games on the No. 4 playoff seed and reduced their magic number to clinch a playoff spot to just four.
> 
> “I was not going to give them an opportunity to get another shot,'' James said. “I went at four seconds, got to my comfort zone and made the shot.''
> 
> Just because it came against the NBA's worst team didn't dim the moment. It was a tough shot in a tightly-contested game as he rose over Jumaine Jones from the top of the key to give himself space to release the ball. If nothing else, it culminated a game in which all of James' talents and values were on display.
> 
> James picked up his fifth triple-double of the season with 37 points, 11 rebounds and 12 assists. Above and beyond the stats, though, he showed his expanding leadership and decision-making skills.
> 
> The Cavs only got to overtime because Flip “Fourth Quarter'' Murray made another huge shot, a 3-pointer from the corner to tie the score with four-tenths of a second left in regulation. He was open because James drew a triple team and then zipped a cross-court pass to Murray, who scored 19.
> 
> Like Murray's game-winner at Chicago and Damon Jones' game-winner at Toronto earlier this month, James made the correct decision when he drew multiple defenders in the closing seconds. In fact, with 13 seconds to play in the fourth quarter and the Cavs down by two points, he dished a pass to Donyell Marshall instead of trying a tying shot through a double-team. Marshall missed that one, but he was open.
> 
> In overtime, Cavs coach Mike Brown called for Jones, who hit four 3-pointers on the night and had 12 points, to stand in the corner and wait for a pass off a James drive and pass. But as the huddle was breaking, James told him he wanted the last shot and Brown switched the play to allow James to be isolated at the top of the key.
> 
> “Not only can LeBron James make the pass, he can make the shot,'' Brown said. “He's so confident in himself and his teammates.''
> 
> The Cavs are now 4-0 in overtime games this season and have won four consecutive games decided by one point. Charlotte (19-50) was without five players due to injury and lost two more for the overtime due to fouls. But led by gutty rookie point guard Raymond Felton, the Hornets didn't look like the dregs their record would indicate.
> 
> Felton scored 30 points, 17 in the fourth quarter and overtime. Most came on uncanny drives to the hoop, where he repeatedly toasted whichever Cav was trying to defend him and then twisted and tossed his body around the hoop to find daylight to get a shot up.
> 
> Six times in the last seven minutes of the game Felton made a layup to tie the score or give the Bobcats the lead. Had it not been for Murray's shot, his efforts would've meant victory.
> 
> “His quickness was something we had trouble with,'' Brown said. “We tried everything and he kept getting to the rim over and under our guys.''
> 
> The Cavs shot 54 percent and had a season-high 31 assists, but allowed the Bobcats to stay with them by turning it over 19 times and giving up 15 offensive rebounds. Charlotte had six players score in double figures and nearly won it before James' and his teammates' late heroics.
> 
> “It's not that we had a let down, they played hard,'' James said. “But a win is a win. It's as simple as that.''


----------



## The OUTLAW

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I'm glad to see Lebron hit one, but let's not get carried away.
> 
> For all those who act like "clutchness" doesn't exist, I've only this to say:
> 
> Lebron has *melted down* in some fourth quarters this year. Absolutely melted down. That's a problem.
> 
> It's silly to the fourth quarter is the only quarter that matters. The great teams almost always take a lead into the fourth. And it's also silly to think the Cavaliers would be anywhere without Lebron. But it's also silly to say that there is no such thing as being clutch as an excuse for Lebron's meltdowns - there's a difference between mediocrity and a meltdown. Lebron's fourth quarter play has been troubling at times this season, and that is ok to admit. Does it mean he isn't clutch? No, not necessarily. He is a third year player that is way ahead of the curve. I think he'll be just fine in the fourth as his career develops, and tonight may have been that starting point, and I hope it is.
> 
> But don't make excuses for the guy. Meltdowns in the fourth for a franchise player aren't acceptable, and hopefully he put an end to that tonight.


The funny thing is, I think some of these folks actually believe some of the stupidity that they espouse. I will agree that he had that one abysmal game (0/8, 0/7 in the second half), but other than that I don't really see any crediblility in this statement at all. I wouldn't even put this in the level of meltdown, just a bad game. There have been times where he's missed the game winning shot and those where he's passed the ball, but to call that a meltdown is just idiocy. Fact is, LeBron is one of the best 4th quarter players in the league, the fact he hadn't hit a game winner was just luck and happenstance. But, there are very few players in the league that I'd rather have with the ball and the game on the line. This very week there have been game winning chances by Kobe (he missed the shot while being triple teamed, and Wade (missed the layup).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I know the game tieing and game winning shot were all we are talking about. But did Damon Jones actually go 4-5 from the three point line and have 5 assist in only 19 minutes of play. This has to be is best game in his last 30 games.

This shouldnt go un-noticed!


----------



## Pioneer10

The OUTLAW said:


> The funny thing is, I think some of these folks actually believe some of the stupidity that they espouse. I will agree that he had that one abysmal game (0/8, 0/7 in the second half), but other than that I don't really see any crediblility in this statement at all. I wouldn't even put this in the level of meltdown, just a bad game. There have been times where he's missed the game winning shot and those where he's passed the ball, but to call that a meltdown is just idiocy. Fact is, LeBron is one of the best 4th quarter players in the league, the fact he hadn't hit a game winner was just luck and happenstance. But, there are very few players in the league that I'd rather have with the ball and the game on the line. This very week there have been game winning chances by Kobe (he missed the shot while being triple teamed, and Wade (missed the layup).


 I'd rather have a guy who makes the correct play at the end of a game rather then somebody try to force a jackup a shot at then end.

Look at this money quote from www.82games.com:


> Ultimately while this kind of thing is fun, it's not to our minds particularly meaningful, other than indicating that the league as a whole could probably get more efficient in "end game" possessions...one easy place to start might be to try and be less predictable! It's nice to have a go-to guy, but when the other team knows without much doubt that a certain guy is getting the ball, it is going to be a lot easier to defend!
> 
> Of the eight players with 20+ FGA in these situations four were shooting under .300, and none better than .400, whereas classic second/third option guys like Fisher, Damon Jones, and Jamison were highly effective.
> 
> So instead of "does my team have a great clutch go-to guy" you might want to ask *do we have a plan B*?


http://www.82games.com/random12.htm

Lebron will pass when necessary and this has led to now to 3 wins for the Cavs. Funny thing is if he had shot and made only one of those 3 shots but missed the other two: he would be regarded as more clutch by some folks on this board but the Cavs would have lost more games!!!!

With regards to the supposed "meltdowns" this statement completely ignores the majority of times where he has stepped it up in the 4th quarter - Phoenix, Philly, Milwaukee, Toronto, etc. etc. Clutch is simply one of the most poorly defined measures out there and reflects more you're personal opinion about a player then actual fact


----------



## remy23

*The Plain Dealer*












> _LeBron James had his ninth triple-double of his career, 37 points, 12 assists, 11 rebounds, in a 120-118 overtime win over Charlotte at The Q._
> 
> *James gets triple threat*
> *Game-winner comes via LeBron’s triple double*
> 
> Thursday, March 23, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> It was not the shot heard around the world, but Damon Jones hopes at least one particular television analyst got to see LeBron James' game-winning shot on Wednesday night.
> 
> "[Charles Barkley's] got a TV just like I have one," said Jones, about the future Hall of Famer and TNT analyst who recently criticized James' play late in games.
> 
> "He saw what happened, and if he feels he has to continue to say that LeBron can't make plays at the end of games, that's on him. That's [Barkley's] job, to keep the criticism up. It's good for ratings."
> 
> James' basket with nine-tenths of a second left gave the Cavaliers a 120-118 overtime victory over the scrappy Charlotte Bobcats at The Q.
> 
> Not only did James nail his first game-winning shot in his three-year career, but he collected his fifth triple-double of the season and his ninth overall. He had 37 points, 12 assists and 11 rebounds.
> 
> James had another solid performance and the game-winner was icing on the cake.
> 
> "I'll live with him taking the shot at the end in every single game," said Cavs coach Mike Brown. "He will make the shot more than he'll miss it, and that's what he did [Wednesday night]."
> 
> The Bobcats' Raymond Felton, who had 30 points and 10 assists, tied the score on a layup with 36 seconds left in overtime. The Cavs called timeout with 20.7 seconds left, and James had a message for Brown.
> 
> "At the end of the game, I called a certain play," Brown said. "On [LeBron's] way out, he said, 'No, Coach. I [want the ball] and I'm going to make the shot. I'm not going to pass it.' "
> 
> James didn't.
> 
> He brought the ball upcourt and with Bobcats forward Jumaine Jones playing close, James went to his left and took the jumper. The ball swished through the net with nine-tenths of a second left. The Bobcats got off a desperation shot that fell short.
> 
> "I didn't want to give them any opportunity to get a shot off," James said. "Once I took the shot, if I made it or missed it, they weren't going to get a shot off. So I went up and it was in my comfort zone and I made a tough shot."
> 
> Felton said James' game-winner was an example of his greatness.
> 
> "He's one of a kind," Felton said. "That was a tough shot. We couldn't play defense better than that. He's going to do some big things in this league, no question."
> 
> Many would question why the Cavs had to battle the Bobcats (19-50) in overtime. Not only are the Bobcats one of the worst teams in the league and a team riddled with injuries, they have only six road wins.
> 
> Nevertheless, the Bobcats, behind Felton, pushed the Cavs (39-29) to the limit. The Cavs trailed by three with 12.3 seconds left in regulation, but James drove the lane and found a wide open Flip Murray in the corner for a 3-pointer that sent the game into overtime.
> 
> "I've always said that if my teammates are open, I'm going to get them the ball," James said. "I came down and was doubled. Flip was wide open so I got him the ball. That's just basketball."





> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Bickerstaff: Playoffs will aid Brown*
> 
> Thursday, March 23, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> Coach Mike Brown began his career as an intern, video coordinator and a scout for the Denver Nuggets in 1992. The Nuggets were coached by Bernie Bickerstaff, who is now the coach of the Charlotte Bobcats.
> 
> "He's doing a good job," Bickerstaff said. "Mike has been tested, and he hasn't succumb to pressure. Knowing Mike, I'm sure the work ethic is there. This is a great opportunity for him."
> 
> In his first season, Brown has the third-best record in the Eastern Conference and the Cavs are currently the fourth seed for next month's playoffs.
> 
> "Making the playoffs will be a great experience for him," Bickerstaff said. "The only way you get better as a coach is to experience different situations. Mike's ego is in the right place, so he'll be fine."
> 
> *Piano player:*
> 
> Not only does the Cavs' Drew Gooden have the talent to play basketball, but he's also a talented piano player. Gooden taught himself to play on the family piano. Gooden's father played in a jazz band in California.
> 
> "I used to watch him play, and I just tried to emulate what he did," Gooden said. "I can read some music, but I play better by ear. I can play just about anything."
> 
> *Video master:*
> 
> Cavs guard Flip Murray utilized the television screen in his locker by playing the latest video basketball game. Murray took the time to trade himself from Seattle to the Cavs, and he played a game between the Cavs and the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets.
> 
> "Playing video games helps me with the real games," Murray said. "Some of the same plays we run are displayed on the video games. When you get double teamed on here, you kick the ball to the open man.
> 
> "Defensively, if your man gets beat, you have to come over and help. Playing [video games] helps you visualize during the real games."


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Can someone (Shaq diesel..) explain "_0 game winners with the game on the line_"? What does that mean exactly?

Is the game not on the line if you hit a last second shot in a tied game? What if he had missed and the Cavs lost in double OT? What if he took the shot too early and the Felton has a chance to come back and score?


----------



## remy23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Can someone (Shaq diesel..) explain "_0 game winners with the game on the line_"? What does that mean exactly?
> 
> Is the game not on the line if you hit a last second shot in a tied game? What if he had missed and the Cavs lost in double OT? What if he took the shot too early and the Felton has a chance to come back and score?


Whatever the explanation may be, I fear it will undoubtedly be ridiculous. It's one thing for a person to reinvent himself or herself and try to evolve their statements and stances into new things in order to continue hating. But a good hater is an honest hater. Once you cross the line, becoming dishonest with your hating, you're no longer a good hater.


----------



## -33-

remy23 said:


> Whatever the explanation may be, I fear it will undoubtedly be ridiculous. It's one thing for a person to reinvent himself or herself and try to evolve their statements and stances into new things in order to continue hating. But a good hater is an honest hater. Once you cross the line, becoming dishonest with your hating, you're no longer a good hater.


 actually, i just enjoy making you guys so uptight about LeBron's lack of clutchness...

I mean honestly, how many people here had the 1st reaction of "I'm gonna run to basketballboards and go after Shaq_Diesel" when LeBron hit that shot? You guys hate me so much, I love it! 

So here's the explanation....

LeBron misses that shot, who cares? Double overtime at home against the Bobcats! Woo-hoo! More free basketball at the Q! 

But LeBron doesn't come through when it's do-or-die, you miss, you lose. Never has, never will? LeBron = not clutch.


----------



## The OUTLAW

Thats just stupid. Games off the top of my head LeBron has hit a 3 pointer to tie a game and send it to overtime and of course the game against the Nets his rookie year where he stole the ball and hit the layup with about 14 seconds to go to put us up one. He did eventually get a rebound and finish in that game to make the final 3 points but both of those games were clearly on the line. What next? He didn't make a shot while standing on his head while reciting the star spangled banner and leading his team to a win? It's just ridiculus


----------



## remy23

Shaq_Diesel said:


> actually, i just enjoy making you guys so uptight about LeBron's lack of clutchness...
> 
> I mean honestly, how many people here had the 1st reaction of "I'm gonna run to basketballboards and go after Shaq_Diesel" when LeBron hit that shot? You guys hate me so much, I love it!
> 
> So here's the explanation....
> 
> LeBron misses that shot, who cares? Double overtime at home against the Bobcats! Woo-hoo! More free basketball at the Q!
> 
> But LeBron doesn't come through when it's do-or-die, you miss, you lose. Never has, never will? LeBron = not clutch.


At least you are a good and honest hater. For a second there, I was afraid you had lost your bite and become a hater only armed with a bark. So it's good we can still count on your service. That said, your haterade is much weaker than it used to be. Maybe we're all used to it by now, or maybe you're slipping.

LeBron's fine. Really, he is. Isn't it funny we keep saying what this kid can't do? Perhaps we find ourselves saying those type of statements more about LeBron than any other player. Sometimes the Cleveland faithful does get uptight about that. But let me tell you something: sometimes we don't get uptight. It's not when people praise you that you know you've made it. It's when people hate you, that you realize you're there. Because if you weren't significant, why would people waste their time?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Shaq_Diesel said:


> actually, i just enjoy making you guys so uptight about LeBron's lack of clutchness...
> 
> I mean honestly, how many people here had the 1st reaction of "I'm gonna run to basketballboards and go after Shaq_Diesel" when LeBron hit that shot? You guys hate me so much, I love it!
> 
> So here's the explanation....
> 
> LeBron misses that shot, who cares? Double overtime at home against the Bobcats! Woo-hoo! More free basketball at the Q!
> 
> *But LeBron doesn't come through when it's do-or-die, you miss, you lose. Never has, never will? * LeBron = not clutch.


This is factually incorrect. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playbyplay?gameId=241103005&period=4

This particular game Lebron was matched up against Ron Artest, the Cavs were down 3 with 10 seconds left. He hit a 3pter in his grill with 1 sec on the clock to send the game into OT. Lebron misses = the Cavs lose. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playbyplay?gameId=250331004&period=4

This game the Cavs were again down 3 with 2 seconds left against Chicago. Lebron pulls up and hits a 3pter to send the game into OT. Lebron misses = the Cavs lose.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Shaq_Diesel said:


> actually, i just enjoy making you guys so uptight about LeBron's lack of clutchness...
> 
> I mean honestly, how many people here had the 1st reaction of "I'm gonna run to basketballboards and go after Shaq_Diesel" when LeBron hit that shot? You guys hate me so much, I love it!
> 
> So here's the explanation....
> 
> LeBron misses that shot, who cares? Double overtime at home against the Bobcats! Woo-hoo! More free basketball at the Q!
> 
> But LeBron doesn't come through when it's do-or-die, you miss, you lose. Never has, never will? LeBron = not clutch.


You're not relevant anymore... :biggrin:


----------



## -33-

remy23 said:


> At least you are a good and honest hater. For a second there, I was afraid you had lost your bite and become a hater only armed with a bark. So it's good we can still count on your service. That said, your haterade is much weaker than it used to be. Maybe we're all used to it by now, or maybe you're slipping.
> 
> LeBron's fine. Really, he is. Isn't it funny we keep saying what this kid can't do? Perhaps we find ourselves saying those type of statements more about LeBron than any other player. Sometimes the Cleveland faithful does get uptight about that. But let me tell you something: sometimes we don't get uptight. It's not when people praise you that you know you've made it. It's when people hate you, that you realize you're there. Because if you weren't significant, why would people waste their time?


Christ I've been using those lines for years with you guys! Atleast cite me as your source! 

If people didn't hate LeBron, I'd be worried. If he wasn't great, people wouldn't hate him, it's as simple as that.


As for my "slipping" on the hate, I'm going to have to step it up then. I'll find things to hate on about the Cavs, don't worry about that.

But first things first....If it takes a LeBron James triple double, game-winning shot, and overtime to beat the Bobcats at the Q....what does that say about your playoff chances? I think you're just wasting a few days that you could be golfing...............................


----------



## Pioneer10

^ The way Detroit turned it up against you guys it looks Miami is wasting a lot more golf days then the Cavs


----------



## remy23

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Christ I've been using those lines for years with you guys! Atleast cite me as your source!
> 
> If people didn't hate LeBron, I'd be worried. If he wasn't great, people wouldn't hate him, it's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> As for my "slipping" on the hate, I'm going to have to step it up then. I'll find things to hate on about the Cavs, don't worry about that.
> 
> But first things first....If it takes a LeBron James triple double, game-winning shot, and overtime to beat the Bobcats at the Q....what does that say about your playoff chances? I think you're just wasting a few days that you could be golfing...............................


I admit you're a good hater. I've seen haters come and go like the wind. Their shelf life is usually a few months at best. But you've nearly three years under your belt, so I have to give credit where credit's due. 

Our playoff chances are good because our magic number is 4. Since that number is relatively low, it would take injuries (knock on wood) to prevent Cleveland from reaching it. Plus unlike last year, the teams behind us are losing games and not going on hot streaks. I remember last year when those same teams were on winning streaks, putting pressure on us to run the table and win all our games down the stretch.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

remy23 said:


> I admit you're a good hater. I've seen haters come and go like the wind. Their shelf life is usually a few months at best. But you've nearly three years under your belt, so I have to give credit where credit's due.
> 
> Our playoff chances are good because our magic number is 4. Since that number is relatively low, it would take injuries (knock on wood) to prevent Cleveland from reaching it. Plus unlike last year, the teams behind us are losing games and not going on hot streaks. I remember last year when those same teams were on winning streaks, putting pressure on us to run the table and win all our games down the stretch.


With a magic number of 4 we could lose our starting lineup for the rest of the season and still make the playoffs. Chicago is going to lose 4 games at least before the season ends.


----------



## Cap

If LeBron has never hit a game winning shot than neither has Dwyane Wade. It's as simple and logical (er, illogical) as that.


----------

